#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Тибетский  слог "А"

## Mantradox

Читая книгу "Смерти вопреки", нашел описания самой простой медитации сна: 
"Практикующие, которые не получили прямого введения в природу ума и не имеют его осознования, могут тренироваться и приближаться к этому осознованию посредством такогоже сосредоточения на белом слоге "А" в своем сердце..." 
 Не зная тибетского языка, я  обнаружил  в гугле таблицу тибетского алфавита: 



Однако сразу бросилось в глаза, что этих слогов два. Подскажите, на коком из них следует сосредотачиваться?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

http://www.ligminchastore.org/images...ZhineA275p.jpg
первый

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Читая книгу "Смерти вопреки", нашел описания самой простой медитации сна: 
> "Практикующие, которые не получили прямого введения в природу ума и не имеют его осознования, могут тренироваться и приближаться к этому осознованию посредством такогоже сосредоточения на белом слоге "А" в своем сердце..."


Интересно, нужна ли передача на эту практику?

----------


## Mantradox

> Интересно, нужна ли передача на эту практику?


Автор везде и повсюду предупреждает об опасности практик и ритуалов изложенных в его книге, однако для этой делает исключение.

----------


## Аньезка

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит, что можно и на русской "А" сосредотачиваться...

----------


## Elena

> Читая книгу "Смерти вопреки", нашел описания самой простой медитации сна: 
> "Практикующие, которые не получили прямого введения в природу ума и не имеют его осознования, могут тренироваться и приближаться к этому осознованию посредством такогоже сосредоточения на белом слоге "А" в своем сердце..." 
>  Не зная тибетского языка, я  обнаружил  в гугле таблицу тибетского алфавита: 
> 
> 
> 
> Однако сразу бросилось в глаза, что этих слогов два. Подскажите, на коком из них следует сосредотачиваться?


Данная практика  относится к учению Дзогчен и на нее нужна передача, иначе толку никакого не будет ...   Дело ведь не в букве....     :Smilie:

----------


## Анатолий Палыч

> Данная практика  относится к учению Дзогчен и на нее нужна передача, иначе толку никакого не будет ...   Дело ведь не в букве....


А вот один из учителей Ньингмы на ритрите с которым я присутствовал напротив говорил, что можно заниматься этой практикой и действительно можно сосредотачиваться на букве своего алфавита, ведь даже тибетский "Хунг" это санскритский "Хум" пишутся по-разному. До тех пор, пока практика не требует специальной переддачи (она требуется для всех тантрических практик) можно созерцать и "Хунг" и "А". Таково мнение гелуг и ньингмы, насчет дзогчена не знаю

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Не нужен лунг на эту практику. То есть лунг - дело завсегда хорошее, но йогой сна можно заниматься и без передачи. И не стоит думать, что Дзогчен (при всём уважении) узурпировал техники йоги сна и только дзогченпа могут это практиковать. Йога сна - она же - осознанные сновидения по-европейски. Практика несложная, хотя и вдумчивая. Визуализация Тибетской буквы "А" (с постоянным осознаванием непрекращающегося звука "А") - есть лишь привязка к "якорю", особому, легковспоминаемому элементу, увидев который во сне, спящий может себя осознать. Буква "А" используется в тибетской версии практики. Европейские исследователи осознанных сновидений предлагают "якориться" с помощью собственных рук - как правило руки почти всегда находятся в поле зрения, и увидев их во сне, можно вспомнить данную себе накануне установку. Так что, слова ННР по поводу русской "А" вполне оправданы. Это может быть хоть "Ы", если вам удобно. Главное, удержать осознанность, или, если она таки пропала во время засыпания, приснившийся "якорь" поможет вернуть осознанность.

Чур не клеваться %)


Другое дело, что символ "тибетская А" - имеет и более глубокое, не такое прагматичное значение... Но это уже другая тема.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Артем, дело в том что практику естественного света из Дзогчен Ати-йоги принциально невозможно практиковать без передачи от соответствующего учителя. И визуализация белой А конкретно здесь не является якорением.

А что касается "техник йоги сна", в которых могут использоваться А, Ы, Я, Х,твёрдый знак, руки или другие части тела - то это совсем другие практики. Хотя по форме вроде и кажется что то же самое. Это как с медитацией - там люди сидят и дышат и тут люди сидят и дышат - опа, а практики разные делают.

Тем не менее, то, что практикой Дзогчен невозможно заниматься без передачи не означает, что нельзя визуализировать белую А в засыпании - недаром книга Намкая Норбу "Йога сна и практика естественного света" продаётся открыто для всех желающих.

Кстати, вспоминать во сне о руках предлагают не европейские исследователи а Карл Хуанович Кастанеда.  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Визуализация Тибетской буквы "А" (с постоянным осознаванием непрекращающегося звука "А") - есть лишь привязка к "якорю", особому, легковспоминаемому элементу, увидев который во сне, спящий может себя осознать.


Артем, вы забыли приписать "мне лично так кажется, хотя это никак не обосновано".
Потому что тибетские практики сновидения опираются на работу с каналами, пранами и бинду(для чего и используются буквы). И это совсем не то же самое, что попс-лабержевский перепев Кастанеды в вашем исполнении.

Ещё раз мы убеждаемся, что делать что в голову взбредет никому не запретишь, но объяснения практик надо получать у аутентичных наставников, а не у энтузиастов всего эдакого на форуме.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

> Ещё раз мы убеждаемся, что делать что в голову взбредет никому не запретишь, но объяснения практик надо получать у аутентичных наставников, а не у энтузиастов всего эдакого на форуме.


Эт верно  :Smilie:

----------

